# G0704/g0759 Mill Setup



## RVJimD (Mar 21, 2015)

Seems like a new batch of G0759 mills have recently shipped.  I have started searching for info on setup, tramming, and general adjustment procedures that should be done for these new machines.  I have a few questions and a good list of what to check and how-to's might be very timely.

If there is any reference to tramming in the manual, I missed it.

Any links to videos might also be good, especially if they are this type of machine.

I guess if we get a few responses I might try to gather them into a single post and try to make it easy to find...

Jim


----------



## kwoodhands (Mar 24, 2015)

I just received the G0760.This mill has the powerfeed.The head does move up/ down or turns on the column. Does not angle to the left or right. The only tramming needed is the vice to the spindle. I use a setup that is not perfectly accurate but quick and easy.I have a plate of 1018 CRS ,4" x 12" x 3/8" thick.I cut a notch in the plate so it sits in the vice and into the table groove.When the vice is tightened up and the bolts are only snug,I pull or push the vice so the plate is against the edge of the groove.Then tighten the hold down bolts. I have checked this with a DTI and usually am within .004 in 6".
I finished breaking in the spindle this morning but not have done any work yet.
This is a heavy mill-drill,831 lbs with the stand. Every thing including the stand is built to last,no sheet metal .
I had some problems because of the weight. I had an eyebolt that went thru a 4 x 4  6"-0" long that went across 12" engineered joists above. I used two comealongs, one to lift and the other to plumb the mill as I lifted.
I had a lot of problems changing the belts for the break in testing.You are supposed to loosen the motor locking lever.pull the motor towards you and lock it.This supposed to give you slack to remove the belts.
I am no lightweight, I could not budge the motor.I finally rolled a belt off the pulley with a thin pry bar.When I went to unlock the motor it sprung away from the column about an inch . I ran the mill at each of the 12 speeds for ten minutes at a time,per the manual.By the time I got about 7 or 8 speed changes the motor moved easily the way it was designed.
Took me 4 hours to move the mill from the driveway ,up a ramp 80'-0" away and into the shop and set on the stand.I pulled the garden cart the mill sat on with an electric winch.
Clean up and installing the powerfeed was very simple. WD-40 made short work of the cleanup. The powerfeed took less then 5 minutes to install.The manual is excellent, lubrication points, general oiling and type of oil, way oil is generally used for all lubrication except where if calls for grease.
If you buy one of these mills,make sure you have a lift truck. Probably pay to hire riggers too if you are not familiar with moving and setting up heavy machinery.
mike


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Mar 25, 2015)

There are lots of videos on this subject. Hoss Machine is as good a place to start as any.


----------



## Franko (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks, John. A very useful video. I learned a lot, even though he seemed compelled to say everything a dozen times.


----------

